

Why I like lots of languages, and Go is pretty neat too - manveru
http://blog.dhconnelly.com/2012/03/why-i-like-lots-of-languages-and-go-is.html

======
enneff
If you want to try Go, now is a great time. We just announced Go 1 release
candidate 1, which you can try here: <http://weekly.golang.org/>

~~~
ghshephard
Heads up - where is the best place to send feedback for little gotchas like
this:

    
    
      mbar:src shephard$ sudo go get code.google.com/p/go-tour/gotour
      Password:
      # cd .; hg clone -U https://code.google.com/p/go-tour
        /usr/local/go/src/pkg/code.google.com/p/go-tour
      package code.google.com/p/go-tour/gotour: exec: "hg":
      executable file not found in $PATH

~~~
enneff
Either the issue tracker <http://code.google.com/p/go/issues> or the golang-
nuts mailing list <http://groups.google.com/group/golang-nuts>

The particular problem you have is you need mercurial installed on your system
to use "go get" with mercurial repositories.

------
DHowett
Welcome to today's installment of "Go Post!" This time, we will be visiting
the rebuttal to both "Go is amazing!" and "Why I will never use Go." What
insights will our daring author bring? Find out now!

~~~
firichapo
I'll pass and just read the insightful comments from the HN community.

~~~
dhconnelly
If 2,000 words is too long, there's a TL;DR at the top of the post.

~~~
vibrunazo
I think he's just poking some sarcasm at the guy he replied to. Not at your
article. But maybe I'm wrong ^^

------
kristianp
Of course this article is a reaction to all the polarized good vs bad
discussion that is going on.

Perhaps people should just think of Go as one of those languages to learn in
order to broaden their programming experience, not whether it's going to be
the new rockstar programming trend. It's almost as if the HN community is
trying to vote for the web stack that is sanctioned after rails then node.js!

Go's differences to other languages are enough for it to qualify as a language
to learn as one of the many languages to try out.

------
kiba
Do languages eventually get better over time? If that's true, I would be
expecting some fossil languages to become less attractive over time as living
languages like python and ruby become "better" for your given needs.

~~~
markokocic
Since Lisp is one off the oldest and arguably (one of) the best, it's true
that languages get better over time.

~~~
groovy2shoes
Current Lisps are so dissimilar to the first Lisps that they're hardly the
same language anymore. Really, the Lisps form a family of languages. If you
can argue that Clojure is just a "better" Lisp, you could just as easily argue
that Go (or C#, or Java, or whathaveyou) is just a "better" Algol.

~~~
markokocic
Sure that modern lisps are not that similar with original McCarthy lisp. It's
where that "gets better over time" kicks in.

~~~
groovy2shoes
Well, now you have to define better. What makes one programming language
better than another? For some people, a better is a more elegant mathematical
model. For others, better is popularity. Still others favor raw performance,
portability, or ease of learning.

Someone who absolutely _loves_ parentheses and capital letters would probably
favor LISP 1.5 over Clojure.

------
dinkumthinkum
Java, SOAP, and XML are still cool and new? OK, as much as I like to rail
against the whole hipster crowd that has taken over programming ... That is a
bridge too far even for me. Sorry.

------
gauravk92
I think the language features are neat but who wants to be beholden to google
and no one else. We're not even sure how much they use Go, just leave it to
them I say.

~~~
BarkMore
In addition to being free as enneff points out, the implementation is small
enough that a group of outsiders can reasonably pick up the language and carry
it forward without the benefit of Google's institutional knowledge.

~~~
luriel
And the language itself is simple and small enough that a full-re-
implementation is quite feasible.

------
ahnunahki
Wish all these posts would GO away.

